# Blaue winterharte Seerose? Jetzt doch ?



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2014)

Intressante Seite.

http://traumseerose.de/stockliste-2014/


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2014)

Hi Totto,

da sollte man vorsichtig sein. Selbst die erst vor ein paar Jahren gelungene erste blaue "winterharte" Kreuzung (Siam Blue Hardy - wo ja wohl auch die Siam Purple bei anfiel) hat bis heute noch keine langjährigen Testphasen in europäischen Freilandteichen hinter sich um das in sie gesetzte Versprechen der Winterhärte auch eindeutig unter Beweis zu stellen (so was dauert leicht seine 8-10 Jahre)

MfG Frank


----------



## fermate (3. Aug. 2014)

Die sind zwar alle eher Lila als Blau, aber auch das ist ja enorm.
Daher würde ich mich gerne kostenlos als Testerin für 8 - 10 Jahre zur Verfügung stellen. 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## bekamax (3. Aug. 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## MarkusP (3. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> 
> da sollte man vorsichtig sein. Selbst die erst vor ein paar Jahren gelungene erste blaue "winterharte" Kreuzung (Siam Blue Hardy - wo ja wohl auch die Siam Purple bei anfiel) hat bis heute noch keine langjährigen Testphasen in europäischen Freilandteichen hinter sich um das in sie gesetzte Versprechen der Winterhärte auch eindeutig unter Beweis zu stellen (so was dauert leicht seine 8-10 Jahre)
> 
> MfG Frank



Siam Hardy Blue existiert nicht mehr, da das einzige Exemplar davon sich nicht vermehren lies und bei einer Flutkatastrophe in Thailand zerstört wurde. Siam Purple 1 und 2 sind dann winterhart, wenn das Rhziom nicht durchfrieren kann. Das gleiche gilt für eine ganze Reihe von winterharten anderen Seerosen aber auch.
Diese ISGs (Siam Purple, Queen Sirikit und andere) sind hier alle sehr gut wüchsig und bilden am Rhizom gut Jungpflanzen. Bedingung ist hier vor allem ein Standort in voller Sonne, was aber auch für __ Lotos sehr wichtig ist, da sich hier das Wasser gut erwärmen kann.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Aug. 2014)

Ich kann mir derzeit keine Leisten  .....und


fermate schrieb:


> Daher würde ich mich gerne kostenlos als Testerin für 8 - 10 Jahre zur Verfügung stellen.


als Tester kommst du nicht in Frage. Wenn dann Ich, da ich ja im Nachbarkreis wohne. Da kann man dann schnell schön blühende Pflanzen wieder zur Weiterzucht an den Züchter zurückgeben und mit anderen Testpflanzen austauschen. Habe ne Umlaufende Stufe in 60-80 cm Tiefe wo man die Testpflanzen in Eimern aufreihen könnte.....also wenn dann ICH. 

Sollte ich Ihm vielleicht mal vorschlagen.

Den Wintertest hat er aber wohl auch selber durchgezogen. Steht Irgendwo auf der Seite.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

wie Markus schon sagt, die sind winterhart so lange das Rhizom nicht durchfriert, was ja eigentlich auch für alle gelbanteilgen Seerosen die N. mexicana im Stammbaum haben zutrifft. Von daher also nix neues!
Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht das sie gerade im Frühjahr, wenns noch kühler ist, mehr wärme brauchen um in die Gänge zu kommen. Aber das ist ja bei den gelbanteiligen meist auch so.

Ich kenne den Inhaber der Website. Ihm kann man vertrauen. Er ist sehr nett und kompetent!

Und hört mal auf immer auf der 'Siam Blue Hardy' rumzureiten!! Die ist geschichte! Es gibt inzwischen viele weitere blau-violette ISG-Hybriden die besser sind und auch farbintensiver. Nicht nur von Pairat Songpanich (dem Züchter der 'Siam Blue Hardy', 'Siam Purple' usw.) sondern auch von anderen Züchtern aus Amerika. So viel ich weiß werden einge dieser neueren Sorten nächstes Jahr in den Handel kommen.

In dem Zusammenhang hier mal meine 'Siam Purple 2':


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi Mirko,

wenn aber immer die Versprechungen wie oben im Link "winterharte __ blaue Seerosen" auftauchen und dann dahinter dann aber keine blaue Farben a la N. capenis, N. nouchali, N. gigantea ect. verbergen sondern extrem rot/rosastichige auftauchen (wo man ein ganz schwachen blauen Hauch erkennen kann) ist das halt in meinen und andern Augen eher Verarschung weils halt immer noch keine blaublütigen "winterharte" Seerose sind.
Wenn ich ne schwarze Sorte züchten will kann ich auch nicht als rosablütige als "erste echte schwarze Seerose" verkaufen die noch weit von nen extrem dunklen schwarzrot weg ist

MfG Frank


----------



## bekamax (4. Aug. 2014)

Morgen,

hier gibt's schon welche: http://www.seerosenfarm.de/seerosen_winterhart_blau.htm

Aber sie sind nicht gerade farbintensiv!


----------



## MarkusP (4. Aug. 2014)

Gerade aus den USA werden wohl bald sehr farbintensive neue Sorten auf den Markt kommen. Es gibt aber auch in D einen Züchter, der bereits eine große Anzahl neuer Sorten hat.
Das dieses Thema in diesem Forum aber eher unerwünscht ist, werde ich dazu in Zukunft keine Bilder und Beiträge mehr schreiben.


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2014)

Moin. 

Woraus schließt du denn, dass das Thema hier unerwünscht ist? 
Weil es andere Ansichten dazu gibt?? Weil die User und damit potentiellen Käufer kritisch hinterfragen und rosa eben nicht gleich blau für sie ist? 

Ich hätte auch gern etwas besonderes, blaues im Teich. Aber bei unseren sibirischen Wintern mit tageweise doch mal minus 27 Grad sind mir weit über 100 Euro definitiv zu viel Geld. 
Wenn ich es mal über habe, probiere ich es vielleicht. Bis dahin dürfen gern andere Versuchskaninchen spielen. 
Das ist ja leider nicht nur in der Gartenbranche gängige Praxis, dass der Kunde die Produkte testet, obwohl er den vollen Preis zahlen darf.


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2014)

Wenn denn mal Sorten auf den Markt kommen, die wirklich blau sind, wäre es schon spannend, darüber zu lesen.
Aber so lange Sorten, die die Worte "Pink" und "Purple" im Namen tragen, als blau verkauft werden, ist das in meinen Augen Volksverdummung. 
Denn Pink ist immer noch Rosa und Purple ist Violett - und halt nicht "Blau".


----------



## willi1954 (4. Aug. 2014)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Gerade aus den USA werden wohl bald sehr farbintensive neue Sorten auf den Markt kommen. Es gibt aber auch in D einen Züchter, der bereits eine große Anzahl neuer Sorten hat.
> *Das dieses Thema in diesem Forum aber eher unerwünscht ist, werde ich dazu in Zukunft keine Bilder und Beiträge mehr schreiben*.



Hallo Markus,
das wäre sehr schade. Ich habe schon intressiert deine Beiträge hier verfolgt.
So ein Forum lebt doch von den Informationen und fachlichen Beiträgen der User.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Aug. 2014)

So, eins gleich mal vorweg.

Es gibt keine blauen Seerosen, weder tropische noch winterharte!!! 
Hat es auch noch nie gegeben!​ 

Diese "blauen" Arten/Sorten sind alle violett, auch bei den tropischen. Es ist niemals ein echtes blau, auch nicht bei N. caerulea, N. gigantea usw.! Genauso wenig gibt es blaue __ Hortensien, Freesien, Usambaraveilchen usw. Ein echtes reines Blau ist im Pflanzenreich nur sehr sehr sehr selten zu finden, bei einigen Salbeiarten z.B. Ich bin Gärtner und kenne diese Debatte um "blaue" Blumen nur zu gut! Deshalb schreibe ich für meinen Teil immer "blau-violett", weil es allenfalls ein Violettton ist der stark ins Blaue tendiert! Alle Bilder die rein __ blaue Seerosen zeigen sind manipuliert.

So viel zur "Volksverdummung". Volksverdummung ist für mich so eine Blütenfarbe als blau zu bezeichnen!
http://www.martin-holtkamp.de/assets/images/P1010994.gif
Das ist kein Blau, das ist ein sehr dunkles und stark ins Blau tendierende Violett! Das ist auch keine Ansichtssache, ob das nun jemand als blau oder als violett empfindet. Das sind Fakten.

Gut es werden immer die zwei rosanen Sorten mit aufgezählt. Das liegt aber daran, das es sich bei diesen zwei Sorten (Siam Pink 1 & 2) auch um ISG-Hybriden handelt. Deshalb stehen die immer mit dabei. Aber keiner verkauft diese zwei Sorten als blau! Zudem besitzen diese zwei piken Sorten eine Farbgebung die es bei bisherigen winterharten piken Sorten auch noch nicht gab, sondern bisher nur bei tropischen. Besonders auffällig bei der SP1. Mal sehen wer drauf kommt?

Außerdem denke ich, es wird halt schlicht und einfach vereinfacht "blaue Seerosen" gesagt. Wenn ich darüber SPRECHE erwische ich mich auch immer wieder das ich "blaue winterharte Seerose" sage. Geht halt einfach schneller...

Ja, es stimmt die ersten 2 blau-violetten Sorten die auf dem Markt sind (Siam Purple 1 & 2) sind nicht soo farbintensiv aber es gibt inzwischen viele viele neue Sorten die wirklich richtig dunkel sind! Gerade von Mike Giles aus den USA. Ihr seht doch auf dem ersten Link eine sehr dunkle Sorte (http://traumseerose.de/s/cc_images/cache_2445715179.jpg). Die ist wahrscheinlich von Mike Giles und gibts dann vermutlich nächstes Jahr.

Und ja, ich habe auch leicht den Eindruck, das diese neuen ISG-Hybriden hier immer abgewertet werden. Leute seht es ein! ES IST ENDLICH GELUNGEN WINTERHARTE UND __ TROPISCHE SEEROSEN MITEINANDER ZU KREUZEN!!! Die alte Meinung das das nicht geht ist längst überholt! Selbst wenn diese Sorten hier nicht gut wachsen würden, weil z.B. noch zu viel tropisches in ihnen steckt, man kann aber mit ihnen weiterkreuzen und neue winterhärtere Sorten züchten!
Und wie gesagt, das sie nicht komplett durchfrieren dürfen trifft auch auf so viele andere Sorten zu. Ich kann z.B. auch keine '__ Joey Tomocik' in 30 cm tiefes Wasser pflanzen, da wenn mal ein knackiger Winter kommt, die mir höchstwahrscheinlich erfrieren würde.


Und ganz nebenbei.... über 100 € für diese Sorten finde ich auch viel zu überteuert. Da will einer nur das schnelle Geld machen. Ich habe meine wesentlich günstiger bekommen. Zwar auch noch teuer genug aber als echter Pflanzenverückter ist es einem das wert!


----------



## willi1954 (4. Aug. 2014)

> _Die ist wahrscheinlich von Mike Giles_



Aber zu kaufen gibt's die bei Ihm (leider) noch nicht 

Ich finds spannend, was da passiert. Tolle Hybriden hat er allemal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi Mirco,

in der Tat gibt in der Pflanzenwelt kein "echtes" reines blau, aber auch kein reines gelb oder rot - auch das sind immer alle möglichen Farbnuancen aus den Grundfarben Blau-Gelb-Rot
Somit wär es also deiner Meinung nach für einen Züchter völlig in Ordnung  z.B eine gelbe Blütenpflanze (wie unten die Paeonia delavayi) mit Hauch von rot mit bestem Gewissen als orangeblütige Züchtung zu verkaufen, oder wie versteht man deine obrige Aussage

da ja in der ersten auch ein violettstich zu erkennen ist hätte der obrigen Logik nach schon Marliac vor über 100 Jahren "blaue" Seerosen rausgebracht. Wenn man aber nun Leute auf der Straße fragt die was sie ne blaue Seerose ist wird es zu 100% die Nymphaea nouchali sein (die deiner Meinung nach auch nicht blau ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## bekamax (4. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Somit wär es also deiner Meinung nach für einen Züchter völlig in Ordnung  z.B eine gelbe Blütenpflanze (wie unten die Paeonia delavayi) mit Hauch von rot mit bestem Gewissen als orangeblütige Züchtung zu verkaufen, oder wie versteht man deine obrige Aussage


 Hi Frank,
also ich habe Mirko nicht so verstanden!

Aber: Mir fällt schon seit Jahren auf, dass sehr, sehr viele Menschen Farbmischungen nicht deutlich unterscheiden. Mit vielen kann man sogar trefflich streiten, ob, wenn ein z.B. Stück Karton, in dem jedenfalls die Farben gelb+rot+blau gemischt vorkommen, dieses nun braun oder grau sei.

Verkürzungen sind daher immer schwierig, und ich denke, das ist Vielen durchaus bewusst. Doof wird's natürlich, wenn gute Beschreibungen fehlen und Bilder manipuliert werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2014)

Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Und ganz nebenbei.... über 100 € für diese Sorten finde ich auch viel zu überteuert. Da will einer nur das schnelle Geld machen.


 Also Züchter oben aus dem Link will keine 100 Euro für seine Nachzuchten haben. Aber doch schon etwas über 50 Euro. Also ich kann das verstehen wenn man das nicht Profesionel im größeren Still macht, dann hängt da jede Menge Herzblut und Aufwand an so einer Pflanze. Da muss man schon einiges machen um aus einem Samenkorn eine Pflanze zu ziehen und dann muss man die Pflänzchen zur Blüte bringen...erst wenn das Teil so groß ist das man die Blüte sieht, kann man entscheiden ob man diese zur Weiterzucht behält oder ob man die weggibt.



MarkusP schrieb:


> Das dieses Thema in diesem Forum aber eher unerwünscht ist, werde ich dazu in Zukunft keine Bilder und Beiträge mehr schreiben.


* Vergiss es .*

Die Meinung einzelner sollte dich in keiner Weise *einschränken. *Wenn einer nicht mag was du schreibst soll er dich auf Ignorieren setzen. Persönlich bin ich viel zu neugierig um selber sowas zu machen. Meine erste Forumsheimat ist ein Motorradforum. Dagegen ist hier heile Welt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank,

ich nehme an du meinst nicht Markus, sondern Mich?


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> in der Tat gibt in der Pflanzenwelt kein "echtes" reines blau, aber auch kein gelb und rot - auch das sind immer alle möglichen Farbnuancen aus den Grundfarben Blau-Gelb-Rot
> Somit wär es also deiner Meinung nach für einen Züchter völlig in Ordnung z.B eine gelbe Blütenpflanze (wie unten die Paeonia delavayi) mit Hauch von rot mit bestem Gewissen als orangeblütige Züchtung zu verkaufen, oder wie versteht man deine obrige Aussage


Das mit dem nicht reinem gelb und rot sehe ich wieder anders. Wenn ich mir z.B. diverse Asteraceen ansehe, denke ich schon das es da ein echtes gelb gibt. Oder z.B. __ Tulpen, da denke ich schon das es ein echtes rot ist. Das müsste ich jetzt aber mal live vor mir sehen um das genauer zu beurteilen. Gut bei Seerosen gibts kein echtes rot und gelb aber ich denke bei anderen Pflanzen schon. Beim rot ists schwierig, ich weiß aber beim gelb?
Ansonsten ist es schon wie Karin schreibt. Das viele Farbtöne einfach nicht unterschieden werden. Das Bspw. alles was ins violette und türkiese geht als blau gehandhabt wird. Ist halt im alltäglichen einfacher. Oder sagt einer von euch "Gib mir mal bitte die Schere mit dem Eisenoxidroten Griff", man sagt kurz und bündig "Gib mir mal bitte die rote Schere". Das ist ebend bei so unwichtigen Alltagsgegenständen auch völlig egal. Aber bei einer Pflanze (oder auch einem Auto oder Kleidung) die einen bestimmten Farbton haben soll eben nicht (wenn man besonderen Wert drauf legt).

Zudem habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt das es in Ordnung wäre eine überwiedend gelb oder violett blühende Pflanze mit leichen Nuancen ins andere als orange oder blau zu verkaufen. Ich habe doch geschrieben das ich mich da eher zurückhaltend ausdrücke (blau-violett, oder violett-blau). Als was die Händler das nun verkaufen, dafür kann  ich ja nichts. Und in Ordung finde ich das auch nicht.
Als Gärtner habe ich Farbenlehre gehabt und weiß über diese Problematig bescheid.

Alles in Allem sollte Jedem der sich mit Seerosen beschäftigt klar werden das es keine rein blauen gibt und nie geben wird (vll. durch Genmanipulation). Das es immer "nur" ein Violettton ist der sehr stark ins blaue tendiert.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also Züchter oben aus dem Link will keine 100 Euro für seine Nachzuchten haben. Aber doch schon etwas über 50 Euro.


Den habe ich ja auch nicht gemeint, sondern den anderen.


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2014)

Importiert ihr die mit $ ausgepreisten Seerosen dann selbst oder wie läuft das?

Ich dachte immer, es gäbe von außerhalb der EU noch so Nettigkeiten wie Quarantäne,  die u.U.dafür sorgt, dass man die Pflanzen am Ende ihrer langen Reise mehr tot als lebendig in den Händen hält.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi Annett,

die Pflanzen oder eher die Rhizome werden aus Thailand oder USA importiert, mit Pflanzenschutzzeugnis und allem was dazugehört. Diese Rhizome werden dann hier weiter vermehrt (in geringen Stückzahlen) und verkauft. Das ist also keine Importware die du dann bekommst, sondern hier D gewachsene Pflanzen.

Wenn du ein PSZ hast, brauchst du keine Quarantäne. Das heißt ja das die Pflanzen dem "EU-Standart" entsprechen und krankheits- und schädlingsfrei sind. Ob das natürlich immer 100%ig zutrifft sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi Mirko,

ich habe wirklich nichts gegen "winterharte __ blaue Seerosen" ich wäre auch einer der ersten der sich so eine in den Teich holen würde, wenn sie denn auch Farben hätten die den Namen blau verdienen. Aber wenn man nun schon seit 5-6 Jahren bei  Händlern der Verkauf von "winterharten blaue Seerosen" ankündigt wird - diese dann aber keine die den Namen blau verdient im Sortiment haben und statt dessen die Siam "pink" und Siam "purple" unter blaue Seerosen laufen lassen  (wie ganz am Anfang in dem Link von Totto) ist das ne Täuschung. Denn wie Christine schon schreib, ein "pink" oder "purple" ist beim besten willen halt kein Blauton.
Wenn im Ausland züchterisch was läuft ist ja schön und gut. Aber den ganz normalen Verbraucher interessiert nun mal nur das was er auch im ganz normalen Fach-Handel bekommen kann. Selbst wenn da ein paar neue Seerosensorten über den Teich kommen, dauert es normalerweise noch ein paar Jahre bis es soweit ist das die im Handel zu finden sind. Die gerne als brandneu angesehene "__ Wanvisa" z.B. ist auch schon schlappe 7 Jahre alt

MfG Frank


----------



## fermate (4. Aug. 2014)

Ach ja, die blaue Blume … wurde die nicht in der Romantik erfunden?
Für Romantiker von damals war das Sehnen lebenswerter als die Erfüllung. 
So ähnlich scheint es auch mit der blauen Seerose zu sein.

Dennoch, Violett ist schon ein großer Schritt in die gewünschte Richtung, auch dass es überhaupt gelang, tropische mit winterharten Seerosen zu kreuzen. Ohne die Diskussion hier, hätte ich nicht einmal gewusst, dass es ein Problem war. Ich finde das alles sehr interessant, aber ich verfolge die Entwicklung auch noch nicht so lange.

Früher wollte ich tatsächlich mal ein blaues Beet einrichten.
__ Scheinmohn, __ Steinsame, __ Gedenkemein, __ Rittersporn, __ Enzian, __ Salbei, Bauernhortensien mit extra gemischtem Boden – die Pflanzen passten nicht recht zueinander und weitere wirklich Blaue fand ich nicht.
Da bin ich eben auf Blau-Violett umgestiegen. Mit Weiß daneben wirkt es kühler und blauer, umgekehrt lässt es Gelbtöne (komplementär) strahlen. Zusammen mit Orange verlieren seltsamerweise beide an Intensität, je mehr man in die Violette Richtung kommt. Für Orange bräuchte man denn doch ein wenig neutrales Blau.

Auch Blau-Violett ist, zumindest für mich, nicht immer leicht zu finden, meistens ist es eher dunkles Violett, was da als Blue, Blau, Sky usw. bezeichnet wird, z.B. bei Geranium oder Buddleja.
Man gewöhnt sich und verstaut die Farbenlehre ganz hinten unten in der Schublade.

Wenn nun versucht wird, eine winterharte bläuliche Seerose zu züchten, finde ich das erst mal spannend und falls mir eines Tages Farbe, Form und Wuchseigenschaften gefallen, werde ich bestimmt zuschlagen, egal ob das Blau-Violett dann hell oder dunkel ist.
Genauso würde mich eine wirklich orange Seerose begeistern.
Aber ich habe das Thema auch nicht als Verkaufswerbung sondern eher als Information aufgefasst.
Dass sich jemand freut, wenn nach jahrelanger Geduld ein Erfolgsschritt getan ist, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Also bitte nicht aufhören zu experimentieren und zu berichten.

Herrje, ist das lang geworden.

Trotzdem liebe Grüße
Maren



p.s. Übrigens könnte ich tatsächlich nach der Schere mit dem eisenoxytroten Griff fragen,
weil die tomatenroten Griffe wackeln
und die Schere mit dem krapproten Plastik Scharten in der Schneide hat.


----------



## Albert S (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Habe mir dieses Jahr die Queen Sirikit zugelegt,
ist ein schönes Pflänzchen,
bin gespannt wie lange es dauert bis die ersten Blüten kommen,
ich wies von anderen Leuten das die anderen "Blauen Winterharten" Seerosen haben,
das es keine üpigen blüher sind, sondern im Jahr nur sehr wenige Blüten bringen
aber trotzten auch wenn nur wenige Blüten kommen
finde ich das das es ein schönes Bild gibt,
auch wenn sie nicht richtig "Blau" sind


----------



## mickeymuc (1. Sep. 2014)

Wow, Albert, dann wünsche ich mal viel Erfolg mit dieser Schönheit!
Ich glaube ja jetzt wird es nicht mehr lange dauern bis es wirklich blaue Kreuzungen gibt, die unsere Winter überstehen kann. Im Moment wird ja zwischen winterharten und tropischen gekreuzt was das Zeug hält, wie ich so höre.
Man darf jedenfalls gepannt sein!

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Albert S (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Michael

Zitat:
Im Moment wird ja zwischen winterharten und tropischen gekreuzt was das Zeug hält, wie ich so höre.
Man darf jedenfalls gepannt sein!

Na ich erst,
bin gespannt wann endlich die Dunkelblauen angeboten werden,
wenn es meine Seerosenkasse hergibt,
werde ich sie mir zulegen,
ich stehe einfach auf Blaue Blüten,
nicht nur bei Seerosen.

Es gibt ja sehr schöne Tropische __ Blaue Seerosen,
leider habe ich dazu nicht genügend Platz,
habe leider keinen Wintergarten,
muss mich da leider auf ein paar stück begrenzen.


----------



## mickeymuc (1. Sep. 2014)

Ach, die Beschränkung gehört einfach dazu - umso wichtiger ist dass die Pflanzen einigermaßen kompakt bleiben.
Wie groß ist denn die Queen Sirikit bei Dir von Wuchs und Blättern hier?


----------



## Albert S (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Schau mal hier:
Link gelöscht! Eigenwerbung.
also die Blätter habe die Größe einer Halbzwerg Seerose,
mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen da ich sie erst kürzlich bekommen habe.


----------



## mickeymuc (2. Sep. 2014)

Hey Albert,

Vielen Dank für die Angabe und den Link - da schau ich mla rein. Und hoffe dass es bei Dir noch für eine Blüte reicht dieses Jahr! Die Bilder im Netz reichen ja von dunkellila bis rosa, da wäre es schon schön die blüte mal "neutral" footografiert zu sehen .


----------



## Albert S (2. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Eine Blüte wird sie dieses Jahr nicht mehr bekommen,
dazu ist das Pflänzchen noch zu schwach,
wieviele Jahre die benödigt bis sie Blüht weis ich nicht,
das dauert ja bei manchen Seerosenarten mehrere Jahre.

Zitat:
Die Bilder im Netz reichen ja von dunkellila bis rosa, da wäre es schon schön die blüte mal "neutral" footografiert zu sehen

- Also das mit den Bildern ist so eine Sache,
die rein Weiße, Gelben und Roten ist kein Problem zu Fotografieren,
aber bei Mischfarben kommt die Farbe immer anders raus als sie natürlich ist,
man muss die Blüte mit den eigenen Augen Gesehen haben.

Ein Beispiel,
meine Seerose Gregg´s Orange Beauty sieht auf den Bildern Rosa aus,
kannst du dir meine entäuschung vorstellen als ich mir die Bilder angeschaut habe
und ich verwende eine gute Kamera, die Canon EOS 650 also eine semiprofesionele Kamera.
Link gelöscht! Eigenwerbung.


----------



## mickeymuc (3. Sep. 2014)

Ja schade - aber Hauptsache es geht ihr gut und sie wächst. Hast du sie direkt aus Frankreich bestellt oder gibt es sie auch in D. zu bestellen? 
Das mit den Bildern weiß ich schon, mit "neutral" fotografiert meinte ich vor allem nicht nachbearbeitet - wer weiß was Leute alles machen um eine Pflanze für viel Geld zu verkaufen. Ich habe bei manchen Farben auch Schwierigkeiten sie richtig zu treffen, das ist ganz normal.


----------



## Albert S (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe meine Pflanze in Deutschland bestellt.


----------



## sltmanickam (24. Feb. 2015)

Liebe Leute
Hier möchte ich was sagen. Besonderes Christine und Frank
Besitzt ihr schonmal isg Seerosen? Wen der Züchter schreib Hardy Blue oder Purple, muss halt eben so in Deutsch beschrieben werden. Das sind die Regeln.Ich als Züchter und lange Erfahrung habe aber sehr und selbst lila / fast __ blaue Seerosen gezüchtet habe... Weiß ich wovon ich rede. Ihr schreibt nur was ihr von Bilder sieht und liest.
Es ist auch manchmal ratsam nicht viel unkluges reden oder schreiben weil, wenn man nie Mit diesen Seerosen Erfahrung gemacht hat und nur falsches Bild hat, Zb. lieber sagt man in Englisch One step back and be  quiet and Smile ist wichtiger als step forward and Talk 0 Tomuch, so empfinde ich an ihr beiden. 
Ihr seid wirklich mit euerer Meinung fixiert, die so negative eingestellt ist. Sag nichts bevor du selbst erlebst hast. Es ist mein Zitat. Es kommt nur ein wenig lächerlich vor. Trauring und unklug.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Feb. 2015)

Hi sitmanick,

endlich mal einer der diese Kreuzungen tropisch/winterharte  auch schon persönlich jahrelang draußen kultiviert. Da es ja bisher noch nie wissenschaftlich verwertbare Beweise über ne erfolgreiche langjährige Kultur dieser Kreuzungen im 0815 Gartenteich der Klimazone 5 - 7 gab war ja schließlich immer "das Problem" warum ich und einige andere hier zweifelten - da kann man auch erst mal auf die noch fehlende blaue Farbe verzichten. Wo kann man auf die  Auswertungen zugreifen

MfG Frank


----------



## Albert S (19. März 2015)

Hallo Vasu
Haber mir ja letztes Jahr bei dir die Queen Sirikit geholt,
leider war ich mal wieder gesundheitlich nicht dazu gekommen die Seerose rechtzeitig im Teich zu versenken,
sie stand also bei -15°C in der Wiese,
bin mal gespannt ob sie es überlebt hat,
bin mal wieder im Krankenhaus wurde Operiert und werde noch einmal Operiert,
wenn ich wieder zuhause bin schaue ich mal nach ob sie überlebt hat


----------



## mickeymuc (20. März 2015)

Oh je, Albert, das tut mir aber leid! Ich drück die Daumen dass die Madame noch lebt, aber nachdem es immer nur kurz richtig kalt war (hier zumindest) sind die Chancen glaube ich gar nicht so schlecht. Meine Queen Sirikit stand in einem Gefäß, das habe ich natürlich in der Garage überwintert, und jetzt steht sie zum Antreiben in einem Eimer im Frühbeet. Hat aber den Winter gut überstanden und beginnt gerade mit dem Wachstum. Hoffentlich gibt es dieses Jahr Blüten!


----------



## Albert S (20. März 2015)

Ich bin auch gespannt ob sie Überlebt hat,
könnte sein das ich noch Heute zum zweiten mal Operiert werde,
denn das Verfahren wirkt bei mir nicht,
da meine Nerven anscheinend schon zu geschädigt sind.
Wenn ich nach Hause komme schaue ich als erstes nach meiner Blauen Seerose
und dann schaue ich nach meiner __ Lotus
vielleicht kann ich die noch umtopfen.


----------

